# Movie-Scout.net



## Enrick (24 Dezember 2007)

Moin Zusammen !

Und wieder gibt´s nen Ableger vom allseits beliebten Movie-Tester ... nun heißt´s

movie-scout.net

Die gleiche Masche aus Kalletal ... :-D

Gruß

Mat


----------



## jupp11 (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: Movie-Scout ...*

http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=697802


> Der, laut Impressum, in Dubai beheimatete Anbieter Movie Scout biete nur eine kostenlose Testphase von 14 Tagen an. Danach müsse, laut Vertragswerk, gezahlt werden. 19,95 Euro würden fällig - zu zahlen für vier Monate im Voraus.


Dubai, die Heimat der Nutzlosanbieter
http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/wer-hat-erfahrung-mit-dem-movie-scout-klub
http://www.barebonecenter.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=7168&Itemid=218

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=142078#post142078


----------



## Bine-Maja (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Movie-Scout.net*

HILFE!
Ich bin leider auch auf diese Masche reingefallen!!!!!
Da ich bei EuCeVa angemeldet bin habe ich habe eine Mail erhalten das KOSTENLOSE DVD Tester gesucht werden!
Heute habe ich eine Rechnung über 79,80 € erhalten! 
Was kann ich dagegen tun!

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen!!!!
:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## physicus (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Movie-Scout.net*

Hallo!

Wie wäre es mit lesen? 



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Folgendes gilt bei allen Nutzlosanbietern:
> 
> 1) Das lesen:
> Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief
> ...



Und in Deinem Fall würde ich sagen, dass Dir eine kleine Scheibe Willi nicht schadet. Aber erst nachdem Du die entsprechenden Seiten gelesen und verstanden hast!

LG
P


----------



## Herkules (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Movie-Scout.net*

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt einen Brief von Collector GmbH & Co. KG Forderungsmanagement aus Herford bekommen, da ich angeblich bei das-quiz.tv mitgespielt habe. Ist jemandem dieses Inkasso-Unternehmen bekannt? Ist es ein seriöses Unternehmen?

Danke


----------



## webwatcher (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Movie-Scout.net*



Herkules schrieb:


> Ist jemandem dieses Inkasso-Unternehmen bekannt?


Der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg: 
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.

und hier:
http://www.shortnews.de/feedback.cf...ubrik=High Tech&feedback_archive=0&offset=516


----------

